# What is this?????



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok guys as you all know I'm a noobie to plants and I was wondering what this is. It has shot up within the past 2 weeks and it looks nothing like the plant I brought it as. (seed pack)

it is about 3" from the top of my tank (10g) 
Still using my homemade co2 and mirical grow. 









Also this is getting blown around by my filter. I'm not sure if that's good or bad. I added a air stone the other day due to guppie at top for air. And my other plants don't seem to like it. Any idea what's going on there? Or should I get rid of the air stone?

Here's the other plants I got in the pack.










Here's my tank. Not doing so well. Due to lack of Care and air stone I think. I just did the water change and dumped in a bunch of mirical grow to help them out again. I always put in a small dose everyday. But iv read with the water movement that could be killing them?
Help me out guys lol


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My bad I posted two of the same. Here's the other snap.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Looks like this...










Aponogeton undulatas.

Dumping actual MG into a tank doesn't really sound like a good idea. If it works, it works, but I'm not about to try it. Your tank doesn't look bad, though.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The mirical grow works really well. Lohachata on here recommended it to me. I have the powder kind that I mixed into a water bottle. And then I put it in this little bottle with a drip thing. Iv been doing it since he told us about it and it works really well. And non of the fish mind it. 

And that plant looks sort of like it. I guess I'll know more when it grows out some.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

looks like an aponogeton bulb to me, they grow very fast.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea this thing is just shooting way up. It looks cool but it was unexpected 

Any tips on if I should get rid of the air stone? 

And does to much water movement kill plants?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Too much water movement may not be tolerated by some plants, but you do need circulation in the tank. Lots of my tanks have leaves kind of "blowing in the breeze" and don't seem to mind. Depends on the plants. Let's see, oxygen enters the water through surface movement. The air bubbles do little to add to that other than to create some surface movement. Surface movement will also dispell the CO2 from the water, which you don't want, So it's a trial by error, tank by tank, deal. That's the joy of the hobby. Fishkeeping is not an exact science. What works for one person, may not work for you, and visa-versa. I find some plants do well in my tanks and others will only die off in time, so I go with what I can grow.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it would be Aponogeton Ulvaceus or Undulatus....Crispus leaves would be much more crinkle.....
i told you that they grow REALLY FAST , didn't i.....lol..
build a tank that is 72"L x 24"W x 30"H....use a dark substrate(i still don't get why people use white..it kills the colors of fish and plants)
plant some Aponogetons and watch them grow like crazy...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

the mirical grow has for sure changed my tank from my before and my after is nuts. shortly after dumping in the mg i seen change i think it was within the week i started to see growth of my java moss. then shortly after that i did the co2 and everything is growing like crazy. i still want more plants in the tank though but i can only fit so much.

and i wish i had more to look at. i feel so alone since i took all of them down  now i have 2 to stare at. but i picked the two i liked most out of all of them to keep up. maybe next time i set up my other 55 ill do a big planted tank with all neons. 

and as for the white sand. i LOVE IT  they had black there as well and i went with white lol im pretty sure they were the same price to. i did have black in my saltwater tank, only because the black was live sand and the white wasnt.


----------

